# Diego is trying to saturate the web's server... I mean, well done for those 6000!!!



## lazarus1907

No hemos terminado de felicitarte por un millar de mensajes, y ya vas por el siguiente.
¡Enhorabuena, Diego!


----------



## Vanda

Dieguito, let us some space to post too! 

Obrigada, for your help!​


----------



## Maruja14

Felicidades Diego.

¡6000! ¡Qué barbaridad!


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA DIEGO!!!!!   

Gracias por tus 6000????    mensajes. 



Alundra.


----------



## cuchuflete

¡bien hecho Diego!


Gracias por la calidad de los mensajes
y por el buen ánimo.

un abrazo,
cuchu​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations, Diego!

Let's see .... knowledge .... helpfulness ..... tact ..... friendliness ..... kindness .....ability to explain the most finnicky point of grammar .... don't you have _any _flaws?

It's a privilege to be working with you.

Chaska


----------



## danielfranco

¡Chále, Diego! Tienes como cien contribuciones al día, ¿qué no? Lo más impresionante es que todas están repletas de amabilidad y conocimientos. ¡Gracias seismil por tus esfuerzos en rescatarme cada que me "ambuscan" los Spangishazos!


----------



## Mei

WOW DIEGO, MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!!!!  

Y MUCHAS GRACIAS!!!!

Mei


----------



## Fernando

Bueno, hagámosle la pelota que ahora es moderador. 

Gracias por tus posts, Diego.


----------



## Kong Ze

Doble enhorabuena, Diego, por los 6.000 mensajes y por el ascenso.  

Anda, cuéntanos qué tal llevas el peso de tamaña responsabilidad.


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Diego!


----------



## heidita

No me había enterado de la buena nueva: doble enhorabuena, por tu ascenso y por tus _post_, que siempre son divertidos.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Rayines

¡Felicitaciones Diego!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Wow tío. Ya tienes 6 000. ¿Cuantó más necesitas? De todas maneras, felicitaciones. Quiero aprovecharme de este mensaje para felicitarte por llegar a los 6 000 y por ser moderador. Enhorabuena, tío. Y también gracias.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Muchas gracias, Diego...
No puedo decir más... creo que me he agotado las palabras de agradecimiento... cada fin de semana das 1000 ayudas más


----------



## lauranazario

Para Diego:
¡Un brindis por tu gran entusiasmo!

Enhorabuena,
Laura N.


----------



## Agnès E.

Diego, we don't mind if you saturate the server!
You don't saturate our minds...

Bravo!


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations
and thanks
Diego!

A small token for you.


​

LRV​


----------



## diegodbs

Thanks to all and everyone who took the time, or not, to post here, or not.
Chaska, one of my many flaws is that I'd rather be loved than hated. 

Although I've never said this in my posts, I want and I need to be (to stand????) corrected when I write something in English. Please feel free, or not, to do so. If you do it, I'll  , then I'll  and then I'll  

Diegodbs, or just Diego.


----------



## la reine victoria

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Thanks to all and everyone who took the time, or not, to post here, or not.
> Chaska, one of my many flaws is that I'd rather be loved than hated.
> 
> Although I've never said this in my posts, I want and I need to be (to stand????) *stand *corrected when I write something in English. Please feel free, or not, to do so. If you do it, I'll  , then I'll  and then I'll
> 
> Diegodbs, or just Diego.


 


Hi Diego,

You now "stand corrected".  




LRV


----------



## diegodbs

LRV,


----------



## Bienvenidos

Llego tarde, como siempre. 

Sólo tengo dos palabras: ¡Muchísimas gracias!
Cada día tú estás aquí, y cada día nos ayudas. 

¡Felicidades, enhorabuena!
*Bien*


----------



## linguist786

well done miladdy


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

¡Muchas Felicitaciones de nuevo Diego, por los 6000 posts! Como siempre nos ayudas incansablemente con hasta las preguntas más difíciles que se tratan de las normas gramáticas poco conocidas. ¡Enhorabuena otra vez por ser un contribuidor tan amable y generoso!


----------



## COLsass

Cheers to your 6,000.  We _stand_ to learn much more from you in your próximos posts!


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy P-day, Diego!  

Now that you're a mod, I suppose that you will soon be surpassing 10,000.  

Good for you!


----------



## América

*WOW Diego, cada vez estás más inalcanzable. Gracias por todo.*


----------



## DDT

I'm a little late, but I brought something to make a toast and celebrate the great way you're saturating WR with your posts  

DDT


----------



## GenJen54

By now, I should have waited until your 7th postiversary!  Another few days and you'll already be there.

Muchichimas Gracias! for all you bring, your wisdom, humor and now your rockin' mod skills.   Thanks for all you do.


----------

